# recycle 48vdc power inverter?



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

coop8070 said:


> I have access to 2 48vdc power inverter built into my closet and are not needed anymore. Can these be used for an ev conversion? I will get model numbers when I get home. I am new to ev builds and am trying to save money. BTW the 2 banks of 4 deep cycle batteries are only producing 6 volts each, so I think they are shot.


If it is in your closet, it is probably a single phase inverter. If that is the case, then no, it cannot be used in an EV.

Even if it is a 3 phase inverter, it still won't work if it is not a Variable Frequency Drive.

Even if it is a VFD, it won't work that well if it has scalar control.

Even if it is all those things...what are the output power ratings?


----------

